# Greetings from the Bay Area CA



## bassist (Dec 29, 2008)

My name is Tommy I've been into praying mantises and other invertebrates since I was five (now fifteen) I've only had experience with Carolina, Spiny flower, Chinese, and European mantises. I got back into the hobby recently and am getting three ghost mantises soon and will be buying two Chinese ootheca in the spring any tips on finding mantises in the wild around San Francisco would be appreciated. :/


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Tommy,

Glad to see you got back into the hobby, nice to meet you, and welcome to the forum. Good to have you here...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from OHIO! U had a nice few species there, which did u like best?


----------



## bassist (Dec 29, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome to the forum from OHIO! U had a nice few species there, which did u like best?


Definitely the Chinese first mantis I had caught big one too was a female around 6' how she got that big I have no idea (biggest ones I've seen after her where only around 4-5 or so) Spiny flower mantids where interesting too may get some of them again I always loved the looks of the nymphs.


----------



## nasty bugger (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Tommy.

I 'm new to this so I have no info for you actually.

Do you play bass in a band, and what band would that be?

Any gigs around town there?


----------



## bassist (Dec 30, 2008)

I used to play bass with a band but now only play as a hobby only had like one gig that's about it.


----------



## Dinora (Dec 31, 2008)

bassist said:


> I used to play bass with a band but now only play as a hobby only had like one gig that's about it.


I can play a cello! (Not the best by any standards, but I can play - lol)

And welcome! I visited San Francisco 5 years ago, it's beautiful!

-Dinora


----------



## The_Asa (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nasty bugger (Jan 2, 2009)

My 14 year old niece plays chello and violin. She's also really good at 'rock band' which is what her and her brother and sister got for Christmas  

One of my best buddies married a girl from frisco and moved there about 20 years ago. I visited for about a week in the early 90's, when the big fires were going on in the city. I was a ham radio operator and I couldn't believe the way they talked on the radio there. I'm crude when I talk face to face, but not on the radio, and those people would have been banned from the repeaters I frequented. It was very entertaining though B) 

I just got 4 ootheca's in the mail from ohio yesterday, so I'll have more babies when I take them out of (diapause?).

they'll probably go right into the garden outside when spring comes, which is about 2 more months here.


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey! I'm also new and from the bay area! I live in the north bay, right next to San Rafael!  About 10 minutes north of the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## shorty (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

